# Seasonal team members



## Reneekelley22 (Jan 18, 2020)

My husband was working seasonal and they let him go. He wants to know how and when will he get his check. The store said they did not have it. Please help.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 18, 2020)

If he isn’t in a payout state then his last check will come in on payday. Next Friday for Cycle A and the week after for Cycle B. if he lets the store know he’ll be in to pick it up they should hold it, otherwise it will be mailed out.

I mail out checks for anyone who fails to come in for their final shift(s). A couple have come in to pick them up and I let them know they were mailed, they should receive them either Monday or Tuesday. I drop checks off in the mail Thursday evenings on my way to my car.


----------



## Reneekelley22 (Jan 18, 2020)

He went in to try and pick up his check on the payday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 18, 2020)

Mailed. Call tmsc or hr for more info.


----------

